
Tucker Max: Why I stopped angel investing (and you should never start) [2015] - imrehg
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/stopped-angel-investing-start
======
seibelj
> This is not bragging.

The most absurd statement ever written by tucker max

------
sharemywin
I don't disagree that if you still have the bug you shouldn't go chase it. but
your not using logic. investing in 1 company is way riskier than investing in
100. if your wrong once your screwed if its your own company. If your wrong 99
times investing in 100 companies you can still make out(power law)

------
joshu
Huh. I don't disagree with the details but I quite enjoy it this far (10
years, 120 investments, not including Angellist stuff)

